# Suche GUI für mencoder/transcode und konsorten..

## BlackEye

Moin,

kennt jemand von euch eine vernünftige grafische Oberfläche für die (um)konvertierung von Videos?

Ich bin ehrlich - hab keine Lust mich durch die ganzen MAN-Pages zu wühlen bis ich die passenden Schalter für die Konsole gefunden habe  :Smile:  Ich bin ein GUI-Fanatiker hehe

Am liebsten wäre mir ein KDE-Programm. Aber Hauptsache es gibt überhaupt etwas brauchbares..

Gruß und Dank,

Martin

----------

## mastacloak

Vielleicht

```
media-video/dvdrip

     Available versions:  0.98.8 ~0.98.9-r1 ~0.98.10-r2 {ffmpeg fping hal mplayer ogg subtitles vcd vorbis xine xvid}

     Homepage:            http://www.exit1.org/dvdrip/

     Description:         dvd::rip is a graphical frontend for transcode

```

HTH

----------

## BlackEye

Scheint aber eher ein reiner DVD ripper zu sein

Was ich suche ist ein umkonvertieren "beliebiger" Eingabe-Videodateien in andere Formate. Z.b. ein AVI im H264 Format nach DivX

----------

## poOoch

media-video/avidemux oder handbrake (ebuild auf bugs.gentoo.org)

----------

## BlackEye

ja, avidemux geht auch - stimmt. Dachte nur irgendwie es gäbe da etwas intuitiveres

handbrake hat mir zu wenig ausgabeformate. Bekomme da z.B. kein AVI mit DivX/Xvid

----------

## firefly

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> ja, avidemux geht auch - stimmt. Dachte nur irgendwie es gäbe da etwas intuitiveres
> 
> handbrake hat mir zu wenig ausgabeformate. Bekomme da z.B. kein AVI mit DivX/Xvid

 

handbrake hat sich komplett auf h264 + matroska container spezialisiert. Sprich kein avi und kein xvid

----------

## Josef.95

Evtl. ist "media-video/projectx" auch noch ein Blick wert..

(Hinweis: es wird Java benötigt)

----------

